# spotting scope question



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

all brands aside, would you rather have a smaller, lighter scope (60-65mm) with a higher quality glass, (HD or ED, etc.) or a heavier, bigger (80mm+) scope with maybe not the HD or ED glass. Keep in mind, this scope is for 10-15 mile hikes in the high country on hunting or scouting trips, so the weight is a factor. Help me make up my mind!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Let me move this to a more trafficked forum (fishing equipment forum isn't very related), this topic applies to numerous forums.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

If weight is a factor go with the smaller scope. I have a 65mm objective and it's still plenty of scope for everything I need. The 80 is gonna be heavy and bulky for 15 miles.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

65mm in any of the better glass is perfect in my opinion...if I hunted out of the truck, wheeler or something where weight isn't an issue I would go with an 80mm because it is nice to have a little bit more light!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I would get the best of both world's and go with the 65 mm oh wait I just did I pulled the trigger on a vortex razor hd tonight so stoked! keep in mind if you go with a nicer scope you generally shed a few ounces over the less expensive stuff obviously not as light as a 50 but than you can use it everywhere and be happy with its performance. I used a vortex viper non hd in the 80mm quite a bit this season it was a decent scope but I felt there was a bit to be desired at its higher magnifications I would have much rather had better glass in a smaller package that thing sucked to lug in where we were hunting and the bigger objective I felt was not worth it. I don't know what your budget is or if there is a particular brand you are after but there is a guy on ksl advertising vortex scopes for cheap I contacted him for a few prices and he is the best I have found the viper hd 65mm for 550.00 and the razor hd 65mm for 1050.00 good luck with the search let us know what you end up with!


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> all brands aside, would you rather have a smaller, lighter scope (60-65mm) with a higher quality glass, (HD or ED, etc.) or a heavier, bigger (80mm+) scope with maybe not the HD or ED glass. Keep in mind, this scope is for 10-15 mile hikes in the high country on hunting or scouting trips, so the weight is a factor. Help me make up my mind!!


Smaller and lighter...If a scope is not convenient to pack I won't pack it. The best glass in the world is of no value if it isn't with you.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for the input guys. (and sorry Huge, I dont frequent this forum as much anymore since the changes a while back)
I am looking at the Razor 65 HD, and I currently own a viper 80 non HD. I was very happy with the viper, but have not owned much to compare it to. I would love to buy the razor 85 for brightness purposes, but like was mentioned, the nicest glass in the world isnt worth having if its too heavy and bulky to carry.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I went with a smaller scope so I could carry it with me everwhere. I am glad I went that way.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Sounds like u answered your own question. If you're packing in, go with the smaller, lighter package. Get the HD too - it only hurts your wallet once. After that you'll praise it every time you head to the hills!


----------

